# Do space saving benchtop jointers work?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many people are faced with space restrictions in their shop. Using a full sized 6” jointer eats up floor space and they are heavy. Bench top jointers have been around a long time but they always seemed under powered and noisy until now. Not anymore.









Introducing the Cutech 40160H-CT. Cutech launched in July of 2015 with a selection of thickness planers and the 40160H-CT jointer. While it looks similar to other brands of bench top jointers there are some very good features that set it apart from the rest.









The 40160H-CT has lightweight aluminum tables so it is easy to move when needed. The new aluminum cutter head features 12 inserts staggered in pairs for helical cutting. The inserts are high speed steel and carbide is available as an option. Helical cutting results in smoother cuts and since only two of the inserts are contacting the wood at a time it feels much more powerful and is quieter than other brands. The push pads have a very good gripping surface and are comfortable in the hand. A 2-1/4” standard sized dust port is included. The controls are clearly marked and easy to adjust. The power switch has a removable safety key.









It all sounds very good but how well does it perform? Out of the box assembly was simple and the instructions were clearly written. A quick wipe down of the tables and cutter head with mineral spirits followed with a wax or surface protectant. Ready to cut. I tested the jointer on redwood, red oak and a South American mystery hardwood with a dense grain. (This is wood used as a shipping crate for granite slabs and it has pink and yellow hues to it) The photo of the results speak for themselves. This jointer has plenty of power and does a great job.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice review, Mike! I can't believe there is a helical cutterhead in a little jointer.

All these improvements aside, the problem with benchtop jointers still remains the short infeed and outfeed tables. I had a 4" King Seely that cut great, but anything over 3 feet long was difficult to handle.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, no question that long tables are easier to work with but this jointer is the perfect solution for people with limited space/small shops. It would be easy to take to a job site too. It performs better than my full sized 6" jointer; it is much quieter too. In addition to cleaner cuts it is easier to replace the inserts. A nail can ruin a jointer blade but odds are it would only damage one insert which could be quickly reversed or replaced to get you back in action in a minute or two.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mike. What's the price.? Oldrusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Al, At this time the price is $289.99 and yes, they ship to Canada. In fact they are willing to ship anywhere.(I checked) This price is $50 less than what my local HD is selling the Delta bench top jointer with straight knives for. My understanding is this is an introductory price. Here is a link to the web site:

Model 40160H-CT


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like a well thought out machine I like the spiral knives, their planer looks pretty good also.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Mike,

I contacted Cutech this morning. They don't sell a version with carbide blades already installed. A pack of 10 carbide blades runs $60US and the jointer uses 12 blades so you would need to purchase 2 sets. The screws are the same for both HSS and carbide blades. I guess buying two sets is OK since you would want to have spares on hand anyway. A set of 10 HSS blades is $40US. 

I have an 25 year old Delta 37-190 with HSS knives that has served me well over the years but I am seriously considering this option since my shop is my 2 car garage. The wife and neighbors would appreciate the reduced noise and I sure could use the extra space taken up by the Delta. And this is a lot less money than upgrading the Delta to a spiral cutter.


----------



## steve hyams (Aug 22, 2012)

Mike said:


> Al, At this time the price is $289.99 and yes, they ship to Canada. In fact they are willing to ship anywhere.(I checked) This price is $50 less than what my local HD is selling the Delta bench top jointer with straight knives for. My understanding is this is an introductory price. Here is a link to the web site:
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to the site and asked if they would ship to Alaska where I live. The response was no. They utilize UPS (which we have ) but the rep refused to facilitate. I question their willingness to ship anywhere


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, Doug the company owner is a forum member and I contacted him about this. Doug will respond to you about this.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a 6 inch Powermatic jointer with a fairly long table that I really like, but I don't keep it in my shop out back. It lives in the garage with my planer. I considered the smaller jointer at the time. Seems to me that the shorter outfeed bed would be fine if you were jointing pre-cut rather than full length pieces. And, that jointing smaller pieces complicates planing multiple pieces to exact and equal thickness.


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Steve,

This is Doug Davenport the managing partner at Cutech LLC. We currently have our website setup to only handle UPS shipment to the lower 48 states due to we occasionally run promotions that include free shipping in the lower 48 states. We can manually handle shipping to Alaska and Hawaii as well as Canada. Sorry for the confusion Mike was not aware of that.

Also check our website tomorrow for our Fall Specials, on our 40300H-CT and this jointer Model 40160H-CT. We are offering free shipping in the lower 48 States and for you guys in Alaska, Hawaii and Canada contact us via email or calling customer service for our UPS shipping rates. Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To further clarify Doug is speaking of Mike the tech rep you spoke with Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Good timing on this Mike/Doug. My Delta bench top 6" is somehow out of adjustment and slight bow in the center of the board happens. Even without the bow, the noise is ugly, just like all knife jointers and fixing that would be awesome. 

This size (bench top) jointer is not for every purpose. The rule of thumb for a jointer is that the maximum length of wood should be equal or less than 2 times the length of the jointer, so my 30" (infeed thru outfeed) Delta should be capable of a 60" board. I have found that 48" can be counted on for good results. Now, floor mounted 4 hp cast iron beasts can have additional infeed and outfeed added.

Steve.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Packaging*



dddplus1 said:


> Steve,
> 
> This is Doug Davenport the managing partner at Cutech LLC. We currently have our website setup to only handle UPS shipment to the lower 48 states due to we occasionally run promotions that include free shipping in the lower 48 states. We can manually handle shipping to Alaska and Hawaii as well as Canada. Sorry for the confusion Mike was not aware of that.


 @Doug
I have quick question,why would Cutech package replacement blades in groups of 10 when the head holds 12 ?


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

John,

All I can tell you is that is how they are packaged and come from the factory. I'm guessing that the plastic containers are an off the shelf item from their source and that's how they buy them. Never hurts to have a few extra if you are like me I tend to wear one side out before the other so don't have to replace all of them at once.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

I think we killed your web server ...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a couple of questions!

Are these tools re-badged Steel City Tool stock that was left over? If so, what about parts and service after the stock is depleted.? I noticed that the link to the parts available only lists part for the planers and nothing for the jointer. 

If these are re-badged SCT stock, then I would hesitate to purchase these tools. I was getting ready to jump on a SCT planer just before they announced the closure. I am so glad that I did not waste my money.

I talked to a SCT retailer and they did not have any notice themselves of the closure. In addition, SCT would not supply them with replacement parts to service their customers. So, what are we in store for with Cutech when the stock depletes. I did a search for Cutech on the Home Depot site and it shows a Cutech jointer, which is not the same model, as discontinued. So, is Home Depot carrying Cutech tools or not?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> @Doug
> I have quick question,why would Cutech package replacement blades in groups of 10 when the head holds 12 ?


I would think an aluminum head and steel screws may become an issue from electrolysis/galvanic reactions at some point in time especially since no repair parts are listed on the website......
the 10 count cutters remind me of BB blister pack packaging... 

tell me more about the motor...
Direct or belt drive???...

a bit of discrepancy....

At about 40 lbs, and *with a 120 VOLT 12 AMP motor,* it’s tough and easy to transport the job site if necessary. Push blocks and the tools necessary for rotating or replacing the cutter tips are included!

Features

* Powerful 10 Amp 120V motor*
Helical Cutterhead with 12 HSS Inserts
Fence with 90 to 135 Degree Tilt
Level adjustable beds


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> I would think an aluminum head and steel screws may become an issue from electrolysis/galvanic reactions at some point in time especially since no repair parts are listed on the website......
> the 10 count cutters remind me of BB blister pack packaging...
> 
> tell me more about the motor...
> ...



Looks like somebody needs to proofread their descriptions.

In looking at the reviews I saw that there were only two reviewers. Both were Five Star ratings. I see that the second reviewer is Doug from Lexington KY. When I first read Mike's review and saw he got a like I checked the persons profile. It was a member named Doug from Lexington KY. Now it turns out to be the Cutech owner/principle. Is the reviewer on the Cutech website the same person?


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

schnewj said:


> Is the reviewer on the Cutech website the same person?


I don't fault a person for being their own first reviewer. It's a bit like a bartender putting their own dollar in the jar to start things out.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The sourcing of parts is really important in the long run. On anything costing hundreds of dollars, it is extremely annoying to have to replace a whole unit for lack of a part or two. I guess you could buy enough blades to last a lifetime just in case. Looking forward to reading the response.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> The sourcing of parts is really important in the long run. On anything costing hundreds of dollars, it is extremely annoying to have to replace a whole unit for lack of a part or two. I guess you could buy enough blades to last a lifetime just in case. Looking forward to reading the response.


me too and I know what you mean...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

How is this even considered a "spiral type" cutterhead? Using helix cutters does not make it a spiral type in my book. 
The cutterhead is NOT a spiral type, it is a straight cutterhead using helix inserts. 
Using HSS/Carbide helix inserts does not make it "LIKE"...a spiral cutterhead...

The aluminum cutterhead in the "Product Information" page looks nothing like the cutter head in the product page.

Cutter heads are only 2 sided not 4. A pack of 10 replacement inserts for a Shelix cutterhead can be had on ebay for 40 bucks incl./ shipping
vs. 60 bucks for a set of 10 2 sided cutters from Cutech?? 

This thing is little more than a gutted out, rebadged and retrofitted Delta JT160/Porter Cable PC160JTR. <<Or whomever it was that made the 
unit for Delta/PC>>

Belt driven..

Returns


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> How is this even considered a "spiral type" cutterhead? Using helix cutters does not make it a spiral type in my book.
> The cutterhead is NOT a spiral type, it is a straight cutterhead using helix inserts.
> Using HSS/Carbide helix inserts does not make it "LIKE"...a spiral cutterhead...
> 
> ...


ewwwwww....
the plot thickens....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

LBussy said:


> I don't fault a person for being their own first reviewer. It's a bit like a bartender putting their own dollar in the jar to start things out.


Lee, how can you say that? It is deceptive with a total lack of ethics or integrity, if indeed the reviewer is the owner. I asked the question and I'll wait for a confirmation or a denial. Silence will say volumes.

If you were purchasing something based upon the reviews and it turned out to be a $300 white elephant how would you feel. How would you feel if one or more of the reviewers were company shills hawking a product that did not meet your expectations. 

I have said this before, I don't pay attention to product website reviews. They are notoriously biased and misleading. I NEVER trust them. 

Cherry picking good reviews to publish is one thing, but to intentionally mislead, is something entirely different. It is wrong and dishonest.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Lee, how can you say that? It is deceptive with a total lack of ethics or integrity, if indeed the reviewer is the owner. I asked the question and I'll wait for a confirmation or a denial. Silence will say volumes.
> 
> If you were purchasing something based upon the reviews and it turned out to be a $300 white elephant how would you feel. How would you feel if one or more of the reviewers were company shills hawking a product that did not meet your expectations.
> 
> ...


well said... *KUDOS*....


----------



## MCTTS (Jul 15, 2015)

Semipro,

Mike from Cutech support. 

The reason for the 10 packs is simple. Cost. Since we only have 2 styles of machines, requiring either 12 or 26 cutter tips, there is no common denominator.

If you look back at other helical style machines, such as the Steel City planers and jointers, you'll find not only cutterheads with 12 or 26, but also 16 , 30 , 32, and 40. Still no common denominator. 

The supplier of the tips, who also provides for other labels, feels 10 is a number that works for everyone. If it were specific to a machine, you and us had better be prepared for shelling out more $. 

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## MCTTS (Jul 15, 2015)

LBussy,

We do know our host is doing maintenance the 28th thru the 2nd between 11pm and 3am PDT. But our server has been up and running all day to this point, without any issue. We did see a bit of increase in hits, visits and such.

Sincerely,
Mike - Cutech Tech Support


----------



## MCTTS (Jul 15, 2015)

Stick486,

The misprint will be corrected asap...thanks for pointing that out. It's a 10 amp belt driven jointer that will have replacement parts available soon. (We've only had it in stock for a bit and have placed a parts order)

If my 25+ years of boat ownership serves correct, galvanic reactions require an electrolyte such as water...no???

Sincerely,
Mike - Cutech Tech Support


----------



## MCTTS (Jul 15, 2015)

schnewj,

First off, the "Doug" reviewer was trying to pull a scam. He stated he used one of our jointers...which he could not have since we had not sold one at the time of his post. Why did he do it? Because we were offering a free package of 10 HSS tips for any CUSTOMER THAT PURCHASED one of our machines and posted a review at our website an he still demanded a package. Case closed.

I will explain your assumption that we are selling off Steel City machines one last time. We are not!

I explained at the other website to you, that SC (Steel City) had back out of relations with the factory that had made their portable planers and jointer a few years back. When SC closed, a few of us who were left out in the cold, approached the factory in hopes to bring those popular machines back to the market. Thus, Cutech was born. No need to try and read further into it.

We'll be around a long time. The factory has been making planers and jointers for nearly 30 years and they won't be going anywhere soon either. 

Sincerely,
Mike - Cutech Tech Support


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I plan on ordering one of these jointers in the morning. I am not so hung up on all of the precise terminology used. The pictures show what 
you are getting. At $289.00 and free shipping, starting tomorrow, with an indexable cutter head. It works for me. I do not have the floor space
to accommodate a full size jointer. So this will work for me, maybe not everyone.
If you buy a pack of inserts, carbide, HSS, etc. they are sold in packs of 10, off the shelf. From what I am told, 2 inserts per inch, per engagement,
thus 12 inserts-6" cutter. I am not saying this is gospel, just what I have seen, and heard. I am not trying to take up for any company, sponsor,
or whatever. It is what it is, either we want to buy it or not.
I spoke with Cutech today, I was told that this is the same as the Porter Cable @ Lowe's except for the indexable cutter head.
I am sure that I will be hung out to dry, burned at the stake for this, but this is not a high end unit nor does it claim to be.
I will give my review of this unit when it comes in. 
I hope I did not offend anyone, this is not my intent.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Mike answered some of the questions you guys have thrown out there. I need to correct him though on one thing the motor is a 10 amp motor. Our confusion comes from different info in the original manuals we were sent. Even the old Steel City manuals had it wrong. I drove to the warehouse just to be sure. 

First of all I created the Cutech brand after I knew the relationship with Steel City and the factory had been terminated. The planers and jointers were the best and most trouble free tools in their line up. With the exception of our model 40100-CT straight knife planer they all have the new style spiral cutterhead that Steel City never had and were built several months after they had quit doing business with on another. To address the issue of spiral versus Helical cutterheads patented heads we have on our planer locates the cutters in a spiral pattern and attack the wood straight on. Most people refer to this as a spiral cutterhead versus a helical cutterhead which has a slicing action since the cutting tip is attaching the work piece at an angle. 

In addition to this being a great opportunity for me I also saw it as a way to be of service to at least some of the Steel City customers by being able to stock most of the common repair parts to fit their planers and jointers. We have even been able to get a dust chute from the factory for a customer that had a Craftsman model they used to make. As Mike said we have an order in transit on the repair parts for the 40160H-CT as well as the new 40600H-CT. In the mean time with inventory we have on hand I can find any part our customers might need or can replace the tool immediately if necessary. 

And Schnewj I agree with you that for me to write our own reviews is entirely unethical and as long as I'm running the company it will never happen. By the way I'm in Bartlett TN a suburb of Memphis. I have asked our customers that I talk to please review our product good or bad as well as our service level. 

Also on the issue of galvanic corrosion the tables have four steel bosses threaded in to the table that are for leveling purposes and preset at the factory. The screws that hold the table on the machine body pass thru a harden washer on top of the bosses and thread in to a steel weld nut beneath the table. The weld bosses are virtual totally enclosed and very unlikely to suffer from galvanic corrosion. 

Let me just say any of you guys that decide to try any of our machines out and are unhappy with them we will make it right. 

Thanks for the forum if anyone has any questions you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MCTTS said:


> Stick486,
> 
> The misprint will be corrected asap...thanks for pointing that out. It's a 10 amp belt driven jointer that will have replacement parts available soon. (We've only had it in stock for a bit and have placed a parts order)
> *
> ...


you are correct...
condensation will suffice....


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Addressing concerns*

Hey guys,

As the managing partner for Cutech let me address some of the things you guys have been kicking around. The factory that produces our planers and jointer quit doing business in Mar or April of 2014 with Steel City. Having worked with Steel City up until Sept of 2014 I saw an opportunity to start my own company selling proven tools under my own brand. We worked out an agreement and i received my first shipment in late June of 2015. All of our tools are brand new not left over Steel City tools and have the new style spiral cutterheads in them. 

You can see a sketch and explanation of the differences on our website under product information. For years people have argued over whether to call this style cutterhead a spiral cutterhead or helical cutterhead. Most have agreed that the inserts attacking the wood straight on located in a spiral pattern around the diameter of the cutter should be called a spiral cutterhead. The type cutterhead where the inserts are mounted at an angle to the wood and create a slicing action should be called a helical cutterhead. 

I have corrected the description on the motor and it is a 10 amp belt driven motor. Thanks for pointing that out. 

One of the reasons for handling these planers and jointer and their common repair parts is to give former Steel City customers a source for parts and accesories. We have even been able to get a dust chute for a customer for an older model Craftsman planer that is no longer in production. 

As Mike has pointed out we have repair parts on the jointers in transit and we have plenty in stock if the need arises to rob a repair part our out right replace one so that should be of no concern. We do intend to be in this for the long haul and grow our business slowly and steady through providing a quality product at a competitive price with great customer service.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When I did this review I followed the same pattern I have for all of my reviews. I presented as much information as I could about the product and I shared my findings from testing it. I included a photo of the results of using this jointer on some badly weathered wood.(which by the way is Canary wood) I have previously owned a Delta bench top jointer and there is a world of difference in the cutting performance. I felt justified in saying that this small jointer works well. Is this jointer for everyone? No. Is it the best option I have seen for my small shop? Yes.

I spotted an error on Woodcraft's site the other day. I notified them and they thanked me for letting them know so they could correct it.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

MCTTS said:


> schnewj,
> 
> First off, the "Doug" reviewer was trying to pull a scam. He stated he used one of our jointers...which he could not have since we had not sold one at the time of his post. Why did he do it? Because we were offering a free package of 10 HSS tips for any CUSTOMER THAT PURCHASED one of our machines and posted a review at our website an he still demanded a package. Case closed.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I appreciate the reply. I'll accept the explanation. It just looked very suspicious, that, Doug from Lexington KY is a principal and Doug from Lexington KY was a reviewer. Case Closed.

So, you are not selling off SCT surplus. OK! Again, it just looks suspicious with the machines basically identical and bearing the same model numbers. I look at your website and you have an entire section devoted to "Repair Parts" which only covers the planers and nothing for the jointer. Again, new company just starting. I understand that you need to build.

Now, I want to address the fact that you had explained this all to me at another web site! What website was that, Mike? Please provide a link so that I can go and review that post. I am getting older and my memory is not as sharp as it was when I was younger. However, I DO NOT ever recall such an exchange directly between us on this subject.

I found only one post, located in the _Steel City Is Out of Business_ thread. Specifically, Post #38, which was posted by you on July, 15. I quote:

_"Steel City was purchased by a Canadian firm and all operations went up there. The website, although may be functional, should not be using the old address. Axiom Tool Group was formed as the parent company of both Axiom Precision (still operating in the states) and Steel City. Since the demise of SC, I have no idea what the Canadian firm is offering as to warranty on the inventory they purchased.

I do know that the factory that made the original spiral style planers (that SC chose no longer to sell) is now selling direct here in the states under their own Cutech Tool label.

Former SC employee,
M"_

So, I guess I stand corrected on that account. However, if I recall when I did a search for Cutech I could find nothing. No information at all. I stopped following the thread other then to answer Mike from Detroit that I had purchased a DW735 and was not longer in the market for a SC (or SC clone).

I truly do hope that you will be around for years. It is refreshing that the equipment is being made in the US, unlike so many other brand named tools that we have to accept with questionable quality. 

Oops, I may have blundered, again! They are made in the US aren't they? I was making an assumption that they are made here. Again, I apologize if I am wrong.


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

And to address the issue on the reveiw. Mike explained that was posted before we ever shipped the first jointer. My bad I just forgot to take it down. And I agree posting bogus reviews is something that we can't tolerate. If I were going to post a bogus review I certainly would have been a little more creative with the name they used. We welcome any reviews good or bad as that is the only way to build credibility and for a new company that is crucial. 


Also on the issue of the galvanic corrosion. Both of the infeed and outfeed tables have four holes drilled and tapped which has a steel boss in them which is slotted to be able to adjust or level the tables. These are preset at the factory and once set shouldn't have to be moved. The screws that attach the table to the body of the machine have a large hardned washer that sets on top of the adjusting boss' and the screw actually threads into a steel weld nut in the body of the machine. Our manual shows these and explains how to level the tables if necessary. Galvanic corrosion shouldn't be a problem and they have produced thousands of these with less than 1/2 of 1% warranty claims. The best feature of our brand jointer is the new style cutterhead.

Thanks for you comments and contact me if you have any questions at [email protected] .


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

dddplus1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As the managing partner for Cutech let me address some of the things you guys have been kicking around. The factory that produces our planers and jointer quit doing business in Mar or April of 2014 with Steel City. Having worked with Steel City up until Sept of 2014 I saw an opportunity to start my own company selling proven tools under my own brand. We worked out an agreement and i received my first shipment in late June of 2015. All of our tools are brand new not left over Steel City tools and have the new style spiral cutterheads in them.
> 
> ...


Doug, 

Thanks for the clarifications. I can appreciate the explanation and the timelines you provided. I understand!

I am suspicious by nature. When SC when out of business it apparently was ugly. I talked to one of the local SC vendors and the story was pure horror. No forewarning, no explanations, no support for customers through the vendors. The only information on what was going on with SC was vendor to vendor communications. They were just plain left out in the cold and left to piece the real story together.

I realize there are three versions to a story; yours, mine and the truth is somewhere in the middle. I heard only one side. Unfortunately, the information on the net basically supported it at the time.

So when I see a company marketing the exact same product with a different badge, well, you understand. 

All I can say, for me, your a day late...I was in the market for a 13" helical and when SC went under I turned to the only readily available, reliable, planer left on the market in that class. I still wish it was a helical but it isn't. Unfortunate!

I suggest that you capitalize on the parts interchangeability between your products and the SC products. I do not see that anywhere on your website. If you don't tell people they won't know. 

Perhaps you need a section on the web site explaining how Cutech was born, as you did above. If people don't know they won't ask.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, bench top jointers are made in the same factory. It could say Delta, Porter Cable, General International, Steel City, Cutech..

This is the same as other machines sold as Grizzly, General International, Jet, Powermatic, Steel City, Harbor Freight.

Or the router bits you use, many brands are made by the same company. I hope you don't think everything sold by Whiteside is made by them in the USA?

Products have specifications to meet to wear a name brand. Quality levels differ as does customer service. Performance is what counts.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike said:


> Bill, bench top jointers are made in the same factory. It could say Delta, Porter Cable, General International, Steel City, Cutech..
> 
> This is the same as other machines sold as Grizzly, General International, Jet, Powermatic, Steel City, Harbor Freight.
> 
> ...


Mike, choose your words carefully! 

You have made a general statement that all of these benchtop planers are made in the same factory. I have never discovered evidence of this, anyplace. If you are going to make such a statement then I am going to ask you to prove it or retract this statement.

Harbor Freight does not even market a benchtop jointer. None are currently listed anyplace on their website.

Yes, several different brands of router bits are made by the same manufacturer and marketed under different brands. However, not *all* the router bits are made in the same factory by one manufacturer. Again, a generalization I would like you to qualify.

I agree that products manufactured by a factory have to meet the specification of the customer. Just because it meets that specification doesn't mean that it isn't a piece of junk. Caveat emptor.

Many items are manufactured by the same factories and branded by the customer. An example is car type batteries. There are only a couple of manufacturers in the country. They make many different brands in the same factory. However, not all batteries are equal. You get what you pay for and accept the quality you get in return. 

If this response is in reference to the Cutech benchtop jointer then you are out in left field! Never in any of my posts did I question the "quality" of the jointer. I only asked if it was rebadged surplus SCT stock and I inquired about a questionable review on the Cutech website, in addition, I asked where they are being made. The first two items and more were graciously answered by Doug and Mike, who are both directly affiliated with Cutech. I guess I am still waiting for an answer as to where they are being made.

The only bad information that I saw was that they are being marketed through Home Depot. That information was posted by you! In fact, the Home Depot website does not, as of yesterday, show any Cutech product in their stable.

So, Mike, I will ask that before you insert your opinions into this conversation that you ensure that your facts are accurate and substantiated. Providing inaccurate or misleading information does no one any good.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like a great price Mike but when I stick on the 25% exchange and postage, not so good. Al.


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bill,

Our supplier is based in Taichung Taiwan and the jointers and planers we sell are produced in their factory in Shenzhen, China. Most of their products have been sold under different brands over time with different features etc. Since Cutech is responsible for the warranties on our machines I can assure you I choose to carry only their tested and proven machines which all have less than 1/2 of 1% warranty claims historically. Most of which can be traced to freight damage which has always been a problem. 

We are not currently being sold by Home Depot, Lowes or Menards, but we have applied to become part of their online marketing which takes time. We are currently on Amazon and Utter Guys in Florida but our main focus is online through our website to be the best value to the end user possible.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

dddplus1 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Our supplier is based in Taichung Taiwan and the jointers and planers we sell are produced in their factory in Shenzhen, China. Most of their products have been sold under different brands over time with different features etc. Since Cutech is responsible for the warranties on our machines I can assure you I choose to carry only their tested and proven machines which all have less than 1/2 of 1% warranty claims historically. Most of which can be traced to freight damage which has always been a problem.
> 
> We are not currently being sold by Home Depot, Lowes or Menards, but we have applied to become part of their online marketing which takes time. We are currently on Amazon and Utter Guys in Florida but our main focus is online through our website to be the best value to the end user possible.


Doug,

Thanks for the information. 1/2 of 1% is very good track record.
I wish you well with the product line. In addition, I appreciate you clearing up the Home Depot misinformation that was posted here.

I do have one observation though, Mike intimated that the review post I questioned was bogus. Knowing this, is it ethical to still have it posted on your website as a legitimate review? I'm not being controversial or adversarial I am only making a personal observation.

Anyway, thanks for taking time to clear up the mysteries.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Mike, choose your words carefully!
> 
> You have made a general statement that all of these benchtop planers are made in the same factory. I have never discovered evidence of this, anyplace. If you are going to make such a statement then I am going to ask you to prove it or retract this statement.
> 
> ...


well said and thank you...


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Bill,

Your right and it has now been removed. It was late last night when i left the office after responding to the post here on the forum and it slipped my mind. Also had to remember how to go into our website find it to remove it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dddplus1 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Since Cutech is responsible for the warranties on our machines I can assure you I choose to carry only their tested and proven machines which all have less than 1/2 of 1% warranty claims historically. Most of which can be traced to freight damage which has always been a problem.


 @dddplus1....

so after reading your return policy, I would have to carry financial on warranties and would be ''stuck'' with Cutech if I were to decide that Cutech wasn't for me unless I ''buy my way'' out...

after reading what is said in this thread, the returns policy and the owners manual there are too many discrepancies... 
there are just too many flags waving in the head now...


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Stick,

Our return policy is pretty standard and pretty liberal in that we give the customer 14 days after they receive the tool to decide if they want to return it. As long as it is in good condition and can be sold as new we would refund the customers money and they would only be responsible for the freight charged to ship it if any and the freight to return it. Warranties on the other hand are a different story and we do everything we can to make sure the customer isn't out any additional expense. Most companies develop return policies like ours to get the opportunity to look at the product to make sure they aren't being taken advantage of before refunding a customers money. 

Our number one goal is to build our reputation through great customer service so being reasonable and flexible with customers is the only way I know to do that when you have returns and warranty issues come up. We are simply trying to build a business in a very difficult time in our counties social and financial climate so any suggestion on how to eliminate those waving flags is appreciated. 

Hopefully I have answered everyone's questions posted on this thread. Having been in sales for over 30 years and in purchasing for 8 years prior to that I have always tried to conduct my business dealings using the philosophy that the customer is the boss and where possible will continue to do so with Cutech Tool.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Mike, choose your words carefully!
> 
> You have made a general statement that all of these benchtop planers are made in the same factory. I have never discovered evidence of this, anyplace. If you are going to make such a statement then I am going to ask you to prove it or retract this statement.
> 
> ...


After re-reading the post I realized that I falsely accused Mike of claiming that the Cutech was being marketed by Home Depot. What he said, was, that it was $50 less then the Delta planer marketed by HD. 

Sorry, Mike.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

These 5 jointers I mentioned by name _are_ made in the same factory, you can see they are built from the same parts with mostly cosmetic differences. I was surprised at the additional number of bench top jointers available and am working on chasing down where they are made.

I did not say Harbor Freight offered a bench top jointer. I said: "other machines" and one example of this is an oscillating spindle sander. HF offers one that looks identical to models from Triton, Wen, Shop Fox and several others. In this case while they share common parts there are differences in the strokes per minute, motor hp and stroke length.

I did not say "All" router bits are made by the same company, I said: "many." That company is Arden in Taiwan.

I do choose my words carefully but I am human and I do make mistakes. I am quick to admit when I am wrong. I may be wrong with my statement that all bench top jointers are made in the same factory and once I know where the others are built I will share that information.

I am greatly saddened that my review of a very good product was met with such unwarranted animosity and nit picking. I will not be posting any more product reviews on the forums.

Note: I only comment on tools I have actual hands on experience working with. Wouldn't it be great if everybody was that way?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Personally, I appreciate Mike's reviews greatly. I think he has developed many personal relationships with manufacturers and distributors so they are happy to provide tools for him to try out, troubleshoot and most likely return after testing. I think it will be a great loss to the Forum if Mike decides not to post here.

I was amazed reading this whole string how much confusion and not too well disguised animosity I found. I also saw that everyone posting on this string was standing for getting straight information put out accurately. By the end of the string, I think it is pretty clear that Mike provided as accurate information as was available to him and that what mattered most is his comment that there is no comparison between this brand and its spiral cutter setup vs the same units with straight blades. Thanks for all the information guys. Hope the ruffled feathers are all smoothed out now.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike said:


> These 5 jointers I mentioned by name _are_ made in the same factory, you can see they are built from the same parts with mostly cosmetic differences. I was surprised at the additional number of bench top jointers available and am working on chasing down where they are made.
> 
> I did not say Harbor Freight offered a bench top jointer. I said: "other machines" and one example of this is an oscillating spindle sander. HF offers one that looks identical to models from Triton, Wen, Shop Fox and several others. In this case while they share common parts there are differences in the strokes per minute, motor hp and stroke length.
> 
> ...


 @Mike

Whoa! What caused this parocial outbust? I can only guess that something has happened behind the scenes to set you off. When we had talked on the phone we had agreed to pursue and work through the issues, correcting any misinformation. What has changed?

I really don't appreciate this passive/aggressive attack!

I have a theory that it may involve you, Cutech, and the management of this forum, but I have no definitive proof. Truthfully, I could care less. I will remind you again, I am not into politics. Your issues with the forum operations are your issues. I don't care. However, I will not be the brunt of your dissatisfaction.

I will not address these past issues, as no matter what I say to fix it I feel will fall on deaf ears.

I will, however, address this quote;_ "I am greatly saddened that my review of a very good product was met with such unwarranted animosity and nit picking. I will not be posting any more product reviews on the forums". _

First, I never, ever, nitpicked your review. I will say this in front of the entire forum. If that statement is directed in any way towards me, then you are WRONG!

I did, however, ask a question. Was the Cutech a re-badged Steel City Tool product? That had nothing to do with anything you said in the review. In the meantime, another forum member accessed a link, that, you provided and discovered a discrepancy in the jointer specifications. 

When I accessed the same link and read the reviews, there were two. Both five star ratings. One I noticed was posted from "Mike from Lexington KY". I found this curious, as I saw a "like" to your review from a member that I did not recognize. When I accessed his profile he had been a member for a couple of years and had only made ONE post. That poster, Doug from Lexington KY. turned out to be Doug Davenport a principal in Cutech.

So, I posted the question, was the reviewer and the principal one in the same. Mike, the Cutech Customer Service rep posted a snarky reply that the Cutech jointers were not re-badged SCT products and the reviewer was not Doug Davenport. He admitted that the review, which was written at the beginning of September was BOGUS. However, it remained up the entire month of September until Doug took it down.

I'm afraid that sometimes attitude fosters attitude and I replied in an equally snarky manner. Included in that reply, I asked where the equipment was being made.

Now, I will say this, since you told me on the phone that Mike is livid with me for asking these questions already, I have no compunction in saying this. If he is in charge of customer service he would not work for me in that capacity. He could take a lesson from Doug Davenport, his boss, on the proper ways to address questions about his company and products. Doug was professional and a pure gentlemen in ALL of his exchanges. That was greatly appreciated. Doug thoroughly addressed every issue I raised. 

So, to recap; I did not attack your review, I posed three questions about the Cutech products, which were thoroughly answered by Doug Davenport. None of which had anything to do with your review.

Now, the last statement in your post,_ "Note: I only comment on tools I have actual hands on experience working with. Wouldn't it be great if everybody was that way"?_

If this is a left handed slap at me, I will say this. YOU DO NOT KNOW ME! I have operated lathes, mills, shears, rollers, trip hammers, RAS, table saws, routers and tables, planers and jointers as well as a myriad of other machines. 

I have only personally owned two jointers. I had a tabletop jointer that was a Sears Craftsman which I absolutely hated. It was junk, and I was never satisfied with it. Fortunately, I had a friend that allowed me to use his jointer and planer whenever I needed to dress any wood. I left it in Louisiana when I moved to Florida. I now have a 6" Jet that I bought from an neighbor. It thoroughly suits my needs for now. 

So, indeed, I don't have a lot of experience with a tabletop jointer. Maybe that is why I refrained from commenting on your review. Apparently, you are the only forum member that has any experience with this particular piece of equipment. However, not everyone has vendors giving them equipment.

Oh, one last thing, Mike. As I told you when we talked on the phone. I will continue to question what I feel is erroneous information, whatever the source. Again, I feel it can be dangerous both physically and/or financially to someone who doesn't know any better if they are provided misleading or wrong information.

So, Mike, I hope I have addressed your issues. Since I have never had any communication from the forum administration or moderators, I can only assume that I have not crossed any lines or broken any forum rules to date. If I have, or this post is "over the line", then I invite and welcome such contact to discuss the issue.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, this was in no way an attack on you. I was setting the record straight on things I said. I admitted I may of made a mistake in my statement that all bench top jointers are made in the same factory. I am not sure yet but mentioned I would share the results. The brand names I mentioned _are_ made in the same factory.

I thought our 52 minute phone call cleared the air of any misunderstandings; I have no animosity towards you. You misunderstood my comment about HF and that can easily happen when words are typed and not spoken. I tried to clarify this comment with additional explanation. Another example of this is the Cutech jointer, Steel City band saw and General International Excalibur cast iron router table and lift in my garage are all built by the same company.

I am in the habit of working with a tool before I comment on it. An example of this is the thread where a member asked about a Festool ROS and vacuums. I told him I could not comment on the ROS but I have one of their vacuums so I provided information about it. I can comment on the DeWalt 625, 618 and 611 because I have made sawdust with them; I can't comment on their other models. This is why my router inventory keeps changing. I buy or borrow the tool, work with it and then it moves on.(Except the Bosch, those I keep)

When a new company offers a new tool with improvements over what was previously available I feel people should have the common courtesy to actually use the tool before picking it apart. Perceptions based on other tools do not apply. Theory and reality are two different things. That is the meaning of my last comment in the previous post.

I will not comment further in this thread except to report my findings on the other bench top jointers.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys , seeing as a bench type jointer is kinda small , what advantage would it really have over just using a router table with a split fence to do the same thing ?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

My jointer arrived late last night. I opened the box, looked inside, and went to bed. I am working long hours all weekend.
I will be off Monday and Tuesday. As soon as I can set it up and try it out, I will let everyone know how it performs.
This got out of hand really bad. I will not point fingers at anyone. I will just try to inform the forum of how this jointer
performs, quality of construction, etc.
I am not an expert, just a machinist, with a passion for woodworking. I truly enjoy all of the information and support that
everyone provides here. I do not wish to see it stop. There are other forums that act this way to their members. It is not
healthy. I do not want that to happen here.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey guys , seeing as a bench type jointer is kinda small , what advantage would it really have over just using a router table with a split fence to do the same thing ?


Good question Rick, I'd kinda like to know the answer too! As a result of this thread I am seriously considering adding this jointer to my shop, after my wallet gets over the sting of my new Griz 555LX. Hope it gets here soon, the freight company seems to have lost it. :crying:

Thanks @Mike for taking the time to report your impressions. There were some valid questions raised in this thread, and I'm pleased with Doug's response. Your product reviews are helpful to me, and I would be bummed if you stopped.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ratbob said:


> Good question Rick, I'd kinda like to know the answer too! As a result of this thread I am seriously considering adding this jointer to my shop, after my wallet gets over the sting of my new Griz 555LX. Hope it gets here soon, the freight company seems to have lost it. :crying:
> 
> Thanks @Mike for taking the time to report your impressions. There were some valid questions raised in this thread, and I'm pleased with Doug's response. Your product reviews are helpful to me, and I would be bummed if you stopped.


X2 on Mikes product reviews . One of my favorite threads


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A router table will joint an edge but it won't remove cup, bow, or twist on the faces. For that you need a jointer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> A router table will joint an edge but it won't remove cup, bow, or twist on the faces. For that you need a jointer.


or a straight guide, flush trim bit and a router...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> A router table will joint an edge but it won't remove cup, bow, or twist on the faces. For that you need a jointer.


Ok it shows you how much I know as I thought the theory was practically identical .
One of these days I'll be getting a General jointer . No idea where it's going to sit though as its getting kinda crowded


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could use skis or an overhead router sled to flatten the faces but a jointer is many times faster. Ido recommend getting the widest and longest you can manage. I have an 8" x 72" and I've used it to it's maximum capacity quite a few times. I also have a fairly large shop. One thing I've noticed is that most people work with projects that fit their shop space.


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Mike,

Thanks for the review. I'll likely be buying one of these AND one of their planers when I get back to working and making an income. How does this jointer do when face jointing at full width? Does it have the power needed? I'm assuming it probably has it in spades but am wondering on how it goes with hardwoods. (See below)

I think these will be a good fit for me and the work I want to do as long as I cut my boards to rough length and them joint them afterwards.

I'll also echo others in that I find your reviews informative. Please don't let the "internet drama" that seems to permeate everywhere these days prevent you from continuing.

And to educate everyone about the cutting geometry. It isn't a helical head. What it is, is a "phased" or "sequential" cutter that is used on milling cutters for machining metals on lower HP machines that in a manner of speaking "acts" like a helical. It allows a larger cutter to be used on a much lower HP machine than would normally be possible even if you were using a high positive cutter with identical in-line inserts or teeth of the same diameter and length. You can take much longer lengths of engagement and radial depths of cut than you would be able to normally. One insert makes it's cut, and the next one in line takes a bit more, and so on until the cutter has completed a revolution which will have cut its entire length. If you watch the cutter with it rotating at speed it does appear to be helical. It's the same effect as watching film of an airplane's propeller, as the pilot throttles the speed up. Sometimes on film the prop appears to be running much slower that it is and will even appear to change directions depending on it's speed. I'm sure there's a term for this but I don't know what it is. This cut method is not a bad idea at all for this jointer and the lunchbox planers. The indexible inserts are just icing on the cake. Technically it is different, but it's really nitpicking in regards to overall function and not really an issue.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stroboscopic effect. https://www.google.ca/search?q=stro...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok, I set up my jointer, did some checks, and ran a few pieces of wood through it.
It performed really well. I placed a straight edge on the outfeed table and across the 
infeed table. I slowly raised the infeed table.
I used a .005 feeler gauge along the length of the infeed table @ the back, middle, and front.
It was almost perfect, not worth adjusting. It is very nice to be able to adjust the outfeed
table to the inserts, and to be able to adjust the infeed table to the fixed end. It is lightweight,
easy to carry. I will make a 12"X24" cabinet for it to sit on, with casters on the back, leveling
feet on the front. It will have some storage in it.

Depth of cut:
Initially, 1/32", then I went to 1/16". I did not go any deeper, I did not feel that I needed to.
Personally I do not like maxing out any machine. It could have easily cut deeper on any of
the wood I ran. Dust collection works well with my shop Vac/Thien design separator.

Wood jointed (90 degrees):
2" square X 12" long White Oak, 2X4X18" pine, 1 1/2" X 2' 200 yr. old spalted Pecan,
2" square X 12" long Afrimosa, 1"X 3" X 32" fir (old reclaimed door trim).
It handled everything I slid at it effortlessly.

It is very quiet, and runs smooth, it never sounded of felt overloaded. The finish it
left was like glass. The quality of construction is good, the inserts are mounted in a 
one piece aluminum roller, not segmented, better balance. I will run the HSS inserts
now, if i feel that I need to upgrade to carbide than I will.

The only recommendation that I would suggest is to sand smooth the tables, remove
the mill marks for smoother action. The fence is OK, it works.

All in all I am pleased with this jointer.
I would like to thank Mike for the initial review. Very fair and thorough, as always.
When I contacted Cutech and spoke with Doug, he answered all of my questions
easily and courteously, and also mentioned that the next day started a special 
offering free shipping. Really cool!
Also, thank you Scott for explaining the cutterhead design. You saved me on that one.

Well, this concludes my review of this jointer. I hope it is helpful, if anyone is considering
purchasing one of these.

Respectfully,

Ellery Becnel


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

While some may consider it "nit picking" I certainly do not. Hence the reasoning behind my questioning the description of this machines cutterhead. The distinction between a helical cutter head and a spiral cutter head is one that can certainly be debated or even argued back and forth. I've read a ton of material the last 2 days and found an article that I feel does a very fine job of distinguishing between the two. At least when it comes to wood working. I think it safe to say, the descriptions provided are generally accepted within the wood working community. I base that statement on the fact that I ran into practically nothing in the way of contradicting opinion within other articles. This is not to say they are not out there, just that I didn't run across em. 

Published Feb. 16, 2011 in "The Wood Nerd" 

Helical vs Spiral

The terms helical and spiral are often used interchangably but they can mean very different things.

A true "spiral" blade cutterhead uses a curved HSS blade. Instead of slamming the blade straight into the wood the blade engages only a small section at a time as it turns, "slicing" the wood off. This allows it to deal with wild grain with little to no tearout.

A helical head imitates this action with a series of small cutterheads arranged in a spiral pattern. Each cutter is rotated slightly, so that one corner hits the wood first, then the rest of the cutter shears off wood as it moves forward, mimicking the shearing motion of the spiral blade. However, turning a square cutter makes the edge rotate in different radii (imagine it turned 45°, the corner would protrude further, digging a diagonal groove). To solve this, the cutters must have a curved edge so that all points on the cutter edge are the same distance from the center of rotation. "Byrd" head cutters follow this design.

The Grizzly "indexable spiral" heads are a mixture of the two technologies. While the cutters are arranged in a spiral pattern, they're simple square cutters set perpendicular to the rotation of the head, i.e. each cutter acts like a miniature straight blade. Grizzly claims this simpler arrangement is as effective as the true helical head cutters, while others claim the true shearing action of the Byrd design is superior in difficult woods. Grizzly also sells true Byrd heads for retrofit into their jointers and planers. 

The accompanying article was also very informative though slightly dated. 

Helical cutterheads vs Straight Blades: A cost comparison

Another article from the "Woodworkers Guild of America" was also an easy read and quite understandable. 

Spiral Cutterhead Review: Worth the Price?

Both articles are very much in favor of the cutter heads helical or spiral. As well they should be in my opinion, they simply are!

Below are 2 pictures, 1 of a Helical cutter head, the 2nd a Spiral cutter head. There are many offerings on the market with slightly to drastically 
different designs, however the is a commonality between them. Take a look at the pics and then take a look at Cutechs version. If you can't see
why I voiced an opinion on the matter, then there really isnt much more to add..  I will say that the cutter head posted at Cutech that I commented
on not looking anything like the one in the jointer is most likely the big brother of the jointer. I"m guessing its belongs to the Planer line and that the
jointer line is a shorter version of that one. 

I applaud MCTTS(Mike) and dddplus1(Doug) for stepping up to the plate and taking on the concerns voiced by our members. Even made a few
changes based on those concerns and questions. How well they answered the query's is something that only the individual(S) can determine and 
make a decision on their product from there. I do have another question for Doug, which I will send via PM, lord knows, some got their panties bunched 
up enough already. 

I think it only fair that I make note that at no point was there a negative comment posted regarding the OP's review. Yep, not one. The performance and/or 
operaton of the jointer itself was also never brought into question. Advertising of the product, questions brought on by content in the website and the relationship
Between the OLD Steel City line and the NEW Cutech line were what was pulled out onto the carpet. 

and Thats about all needs be said about that! 

so stay tuned, same time, same channel for the next exciting episode of "How the Router Turns"....starring....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ellery...

I know you had reservations about posting a review of the jointer. I"m glad you did. Even more so, I'm most pleased that you are happy with it! 

Bill


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bill,
Just to set the record straight. I had no reservations about posting a review of this jointer. I said from the start that I would do it.
I am a man of my word. If it did not perform, then I would say that. I am no expert in this field, never claimed to be. I personally
think that personal feelings got entwined here. I always try to be fair, and respectful when I post a comment or make a suggestion
to any forum member, and I always state, "Just offering another option". This horse had been beat to death 10 times over. We should
bury this mess, regroup, and be informative, and helpful. if anyone disagrees, swing away.
Thanks for the explanation, it makes perfect sense about the cutters. I am a machinist, and it never came up about the geometry of
the cutters. This will certainly be helpful.

Best regards,
Ellery Becnel


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ellery for the review and thanks Bill for the great article. Nice to have that kind of info available on a review.


----------



## tjcarita (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike, Does this joiner have the same body as the Delta look alike joiner?


----------



## jpcblc (Nov 10, 2008)

*More is less*

I have used full sized machines over the years, I do not own one, and have found that size does not matter if the machine is used the way it is supposed to be used. With a little work a table can be set up to handle larger wood with ease, but most times it is not needed. I see a lot of potential associated with this bench top unit and will look to purchase one soon.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Just in case any of y'all missed it, there is a giveaway of this product going on in the following thread.
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-w...y-enter-win-new-cutech-bench-top-jointer.html


----------



## dddplus1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tony,

Depends on which Delta Model you are talking about. They produced this machine under the Delta brand at one time, they are not currently producing them for Delta. If you want to see the exact construction less the spiral cutterhead go to Lowes and look at the Porter Cable Model on display.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The terms helical and spiral are often used interchangably but they can mean very different things.


So what folks call "helical" on most very high end jointers, the continuous blade wrapped around, is more correctly called a spiral, right?

"Helical" (what you call a "true helical" is the small cutter heads in a spiral pattern AND they are slightly canted. This makes a bunch of small yet still angled cuts. It allows each cutter to cut what may be a microscopic raised bead the width of the cutter, because each "tip" is slightly further away from the center of the drum because of this canted orientation. Am I right so far?

Byrd addresses this by presenting a curved (cambered) blade which makes that distance from the center of rotation even?

"Indexed Spiral" seems to be a trade name for Grizzly. It is a series of cutters arranged in a spiral, each having a perpendicular orientation to the cutting motion. This latter type is what the Cutech has.

Please tell me I have that right. 

ETA: I know this is probably covered elsewhere so pointing me to another thread would be great: How does the bed length impact me in a practical manner/how do I determine the actual capacity of the planer according to its bed length?


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Lee, you are pretty dang close, close enough for the girls I go with anyway. Look at it like this. "What is the orientation of the cutter at the time it engages the workpiece?" I don't think that the Shelix cutters have a radiused edge, but I could be wrong on that as I don't have a Shelix head in anything. But it looks to use normal industry standard square carbide inserts. 

Most of these cutters do use standard inserts and you can buy them from almost any industrial supply at about a couple bucks apiece depending on brand and grade of carbide. One exception that I know of is one of the grizzly cutters that uses one that's an oddball size even though the spec sheet states otherwise. It's .1mm larger if I recall correctly which is enough to cause that much of a gap between inserts if you use a standard insert instead of grizzly's (the standard insert being smaller). There's a thread here I think that covered that and this caused some folks some grief as the inserts from grizzly are pretty pricy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could use skis or an overhead router sled to flatten the faces but a jointer is many times faster. Ido recommend getting the widest and longest you can manage. I have an 8" x 72" and I've used it to it's maximum capacity quite a few times. I also have a fairly large shop. One thing I've noticed is that most people work with projects that fit their shop space.


I think you're right about shop space determining your project size. I have a 6 inch by 6 ft Powermatic that has to live in the garage because the shop is too small for it. Wish I'd bit the bullet and gotten the 8 inch model, but the quality of the machine is exceptional.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

LBussy said:


> So what folks call "helical" on most very high end jointers, the continuous blade wrapped around, is more correctly called a spiral, right?
> 
> Lee, as Scott suggests, for all intents and purposes you pretty much got it down. Originally a true spiral cutter head would have had 1-4 knives (quite possibly more). Each knife was a single, continuous blade that spanned the width of the cutter head. The knife would wrap around the body on the cutter head in a spiral like configuration. The cutting action was akin to slicing the wood.
> 
> ...


here is a link to the earlier thread I believe you are looking for: 

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/66905-helical-planers.html

I've read recently on a couple different sites that the "old" rule of thumb is the work piece shouldn't be much longer than twice the length of the beds. That would make it around 5 foot for a 30" unit. 

Hope this has helped...


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Definitely helped. Thank you!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It's funny as I've never heard of spiral , as I always here about upgrading to a helical head .I always thought the factory system on most planers and jointers was some large one piece curved blade on a drum ?


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Does anyone know how long the free shipping lasts?


----------



## tjcarita (Feb 1, 2009)

dddplus1
My son said the model number to the Delta one is 37-070. I didn't know they stopped making them for Delta. I remember seeing them there a while ago but now that you mentioned I don't recall seeing them there lately. I just checked Amazon and it's not available here anymore either. 
I would much rather have the one with the spiral head. 
Thanks dddplus1


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> It's funny as I've never heard of spiral , as I always here about upgrading to a helical head .I always thought the factory system on most planers and jointers was some large one piece curved blade on a drum ?


OLD OLD school and old school....


I found this video on YouTube. part 1 of 8...

really gives a good look at a true spiral knife and how to service em...doesn't appear to be all that old either..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

LBussy said:


> Does anyone know how long the free shipping lasts?



Lee, looks like 10/1/15 thru 10/15/15


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------



## mikeintexas (Nov 10, 2011)

I just took delivery of this jointer (40160H) and the 40300H planer. Between the sale prices on both and the free shipping, I feel that I got a heck of a deal. Cutech shipped the same day I ordered and I received my items in just two days. Boxes arrived in great shape. The ordering/shipping experience could not have been better.

I also ordered a spare pack of the HSS inserts, just in case. I will add that one thing that really appealed to me was that the planer and jointer both use the same inserts. I like that interoperability between the tools. Sort of like a Dewalt 18V battery fits all their 18V tools. Nice to not have to stock two flavors of replacement inserts.

As I very recently moved, my garage/shop isn't even set up yet, so I don't have any place to really test them...but don't worry, I'll make room. 

I have family obligations today and I need to get the shop squared away...at least operational b/c right now it isn't. But I will post my thoughts on these tools eventually. I have needed a jointer and planer for a long time and was waiting until I moved to get them. The review of the jointer here on Routerforums, combined with the sale prices pushed my buttons enough to take a chance. I think I'll be pleased but we'll see what happens.

Thanks, Mike, for posting your review.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mike. We look forward to your review.


----------



## mikeintexas (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you, Charles. I joined awhile back so I could see pictures of reader's projects.  Been lurking awhile. Great place you guys have here.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow this would be great for me as I am a flute maker and dont need a large full size jointer


----------



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

Was was recently looking at a similar Delta. I say "similar" because the rear fence appears to be identical. I did not get it because when I pushed against the fence, it would flex. That seems contrary to the core function of a jointer. So my question is -- has this fence been reinforces so that it is not movable? At first glance it does not appear so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Collin,
It will flex, if you push hard enough. I do not plan on pushing that hard while I am milling my stock. You will also be registering against the fence, not just in one spot.
I just started using mine, and so far have not had any issues with the fence.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

We bought this jointer for our furniture design shop as a quick/cheap replacement after our larger powermatic crapped out during a move. It has been running for 3 days of sporadic use now. Far quieter than the previous jointer. 2.5" dust port hooked to a large dust collector looks to be keeping chips under control. Finish on everything from Redwood to Walnut is glossy smooth, with only a slight ridge remaining from small gaps between the individual blades. 

Came with two plastic/foam push handles. Milled marks on infeed and outfeed surfaces are my only aesthetic complaint. Easy to adjust cut depth. Guage is one of the easiest to see and read of any machine I've used so far. 

The short beds keep us from using it on long (4'+) boards. It's a short jointer. Don't buy it if you have long boards to join. If you need a short jointer I highly recommend this one. Price is fair. Delivery was quick to N.E. Kansas. I'll be buying one for my own small indoor shop soon. 

4D


----------



## MCTTS (Jul 15, 2015)

Free Shipping on the jointer today thru the 15th.


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

*Can be useful but . . .*

. . . basically looses effective quality with longer pieces as it is hard to guide edges on the short table. I bought a used Delta benchtop 3 years ago, sold it and bought a used 6" Grizzly and installed a spiral cutter head on it. It has worked well but the 46" table also sometimes is hard to work with on long edges & I feel like I'm out growing it. I've seen 8" x 72" jointers in action on YouTube and feel I will eventually sell the Grizzly and get one.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

NickyP said:


> . . . basically looses effective quality with longer pieces as it is hard to guide edges on the short table. I bought a used Delta benchtop 3 years ago, sold it and bought a used 6" Grizzly and installed a spiral cutter head on it. It has worked well but the 46" table also sometimes is hard to work with on long edges & I feel like I'm out growing it. I've seen 8" x 72" jointers in action on YouTube and feel I will eventually sell the Grizzly and get one.


Nick if that is the G1182Z, you and i are on the same path. Except mine is on a Shop Fox base and i've not put the spiral head on it. Did you add the Grizzly head or a Byrd? 

earl


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

richjh said:


> A pack of 10 carbide blades runs $60US and the jointer uses 12 blades so you would need to purchase 2 sets


Well that sucks, they couldn't stuff two more into the pack and charge $12 dollars more?


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

greenacres2 said:


> Nick if that is the G1182Z, you and i are on the same path. Except mine is on a Shop Fox base and i've not put the spiral head on it. Did you add the Grizzly head or a Byrd?
> 
> earl


Hi Earl - added the Grizzly and it has preformed well.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

nkawtg said:


> Well that sucks, they couldn't stuff two more into the pack and charge $12 dollars more?


Just like hot dogs...10 to a pack, but only get eight buns to a pack. Same way with the inserts.:surprise:


----------



## jracine (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi guys,
Is it possible to replace the fence with an extrusion for 20/20?
Ideally I would like to fence to be as long as the bed. 
Thanks


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

schnewj said:


> Just like hot dogs...10 to a pack, but only get eight buns to a pack. Same way with the inserts.:surprise:


Not always--we have a local shop that does 4 to a pound. They're really good, but priced like a decent steak. Worth every penny about twice a year!!

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> Not always--we have a local shop that does 4 to a pound. They're really good, but priced like a decent steak. Worth every penny about twice a year!!
> 
> earl


what do you use for buns...
French bread loaves????


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> what do you use for buns...
> French bread loaves????


Usually Hoagie rolls, at times small baquettes--but i hollow some of the bread out of the center. Every now and then, just a regular hot dog bun. Those 1/4 pounders take a little while to slow roast on a stick over an open fire, but worth the hot face and backache for the flavor. First class red-neck gourmet!! :grin:

earl


----------



## mikeintexas (Nov 10, 2011)

I finally had the time to put together and start using the jointer I bought what seems like months ago. Oh wait...it has been awhile...almost 2 months. That's what happens when you buy toys and you're moving at the same time.

These are my thoughts on the Cutech 40160H-CT jointer. This is first jointer I've owned, but not used.


Bottom Line Up Front: This is a really nice, powerful bench top jointer that is hamstrung by the highly-textured tables. It would be a 5/5 star rating if not for the tables. Nothing else negative at this price point or anything close to this price point.

I unpacked it for the first time last night. I had looked at it previously just to ensure nothing got damaged in shipping but it went right back in the box after that. Cleaning took awhile, mostly b/c I was stubborn and thought "I don't have to remove the dang inserts to clean it." An hour later I had a spotless machine, with a spotless cutter head...with protective grease all crammed up under every single cutter head where I couldn't reach it with the rag/WD40. Save yourself some time and remove the inserts. They come off easy and go back on just as easy. I put the inserts in one tin can, the screws in another, covered them with paint thinner and 10 mins later they were spotless. Reinstalled the inserts and put the rest of the machine together. Easy enough.

The only negative I have to report is the tables; specifically, the "machine marks" on them. Others have noted the "machining marks" on the tables. I figured they were just cosmetic...no big deal. At least on my unit, they are not just cosmetic, they are deep enough to catch a nail on (on every ridge and there's a lot of them) and they aren't straight back and forth. The pattern is sort of arced. Almost looks like swirl marks when you wax a car or table saw. The entire surface of the infeed/outfeed tables are covered in this texture. Unfortunately, due to the texturing, the tables act like sandpaper on a TS fence and prevent the wood from sliding smoothly across. This is exactly what you don't want in a woodworking machine.

The tables are flat, from what I can tell (straightedge across and eyeballed it) and in a jointer, that's probably the most important thing. After cleaning the machine (right out of the box) I waxed the tables with paste wax. It was a bear getting the wax out of the grooves on the tables, but I did.

Now, maybe I'm using too much downward pressure on the work piece? I'm not sure, to be honest. I probably have a total of 2 hours of experience time on jointers in total.  I'm going by my experience running about 10 feet of various lumber through it last night.

Lest my review appear totally negative; there's a lot to like here.

The insert cutter head left a buttery-smooth and shiny finish on the pine and oak I ran through it (that's the only species I had). Not a cutter mark/line/gouge to be found. I was really impressed. Depending on what the desired end state of the wood would be (fine furniture vs. a porch swing) I might not even sand it further. It was that smooth. Dust collection works really well too. The motor slowed slightly when trying to take a little more than 1/16th off at a time, but never bogged or appreciably slowed. By the way, this little buzz bomb is LOUD. Don't even think about not wearing ear protection when using it. But loud is good in machinery...shows it's workin' good. 

The fence...it's a fence. Yes, it's small and thin and light and maybe a little flimsy unless you torque down on the locking lever. But for the intended usage of this machine (not jointing 100-pound planks of wood) it works fine. It worked fine for me last night and I expect it to continue to do so. Based on intended usage of a 6" bench top jointer, I don't see it being not beefy enough as others have commented. I would guess that if you're trying to edge joint a 12-foot piece of 4" x 12" oak on this machine, you're probably using the wrong machine anyway.

I have every intention of keeping the machine. The quality of the cut is first-rate and it will suit my needs just fine and you cannot beat the price on it. I guess there will be a learning curve with the tables, but maybe my technique needs some refinement too? Time will tell. 4/5 stars with the textured tables being the culprit for the lost star. I don't know what cast iron tables would cost over these aluminum ones, but knowing what I know now, I'd have paid another $40 or so for good old iron tables that I could wax and make'em slippery smooth before each use. That's not possible with the tables as-is.

I also bought the 40300H planer and I'm expecting big things from it. Hope to get that together over this long Thanksgiving weekend. Thanks for reading.


----------



## don4logo (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey Mike. I love the fact that Cutech is making a benchtop jointer that's actually got some quality. His website, however, is kind of lacking. If you're still passing on messages to him, let him know there's a part-time woodworker who also happens to be a top-shelf designer who would love to trade a site redesign for a jointer and a sander. My website is below. Thanks. 

Don Stephenson
applythecraft.com


----------



## JoeSnyder (Jan 16, 2017)

*Works well*

I purchased this router directly from Quetech. It was delivered within the week well packed and in good condition. After some simple assembly, checked and found beds were true right out of the box so got to work. I have now run over 200 bft of lumber through it. Oak, pine, ash, walnut, pecan etc. Does a nice clean job with almost a shiny smooth surface. Somewhere about 150 bft in I noticed a small burr line so I rotated the cutter heads but think I should have just taken the time to calculate the one responsible for the burr and rotated it alone but who wants to stop a project to do this. I purchased a replacement set of carbide cutter heads but at this point not sure when they will be actually used.
Overall very pleased. Well worth the money.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Joe.


----------



## DanielA (Feb 19, 2017)

Are the spiral knives in the jointer easy to change....also, are you able to cut rabbets with this machine? Would $200 be a good price for a slightly used CUTECH jointer?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Daniel and welcome. I don't own one but I went back and looked at the photos of it and I would say no to rabbeting. Most jointers are infeed and outfeed beds supported on either dovetailed ways or have a parallelogram mount which in either case puts the frame under the beds. This machine has side plates as part of the bed mounting system which means that you wouldn't be able to hang the main part of your piece over the edge to cut the rabbet. If the side plates are slightly below the bed surfaces they aren't much below so the rabbets would be shallow only.


----------



## enjoythepain (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm glad this thread is still somewhat active. I noticed various members were quite quick to be asholes. Many tried to sound smart, but all they did was sound smarmy. Pessimism is a real plague in this day and age. The internet has made many feel entitled to an opinion, yet the problem is that the opinion they project fits the template of being "outraged". Again, the pessimism. I guess what i'm saying is let the review speak for itself. I'm sure most people do not require a play-by-play. If a gentleman takes his own personal time to post a review, we should appreciate his work. Let's not discredit 300 words of constructive review for 3 words of improper grammar.


----------



## icrazywood (May 24, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful reviews. I know about Cutech is the good brand in jointer industry, I've little confusion about which model is best for me. This reviews can clear my all doubts regarding jointer, and I definitely buy this one for my woodworking projects. @https://bestbenchtopjointer.com/cutech-40160h-ct-jointer-reviews/


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

So I _FINALLY_ got around to buying one of these. I was heavily tempted to go with the 8" model, but my space is so limited I just chose the 6" with HSS knives. When they are done, I'll get carbide knife inserts. Ordered Sunday, on my doorstep Wednesday. Can't gripe about that at all. About everything seems to be the same as the initial review. I took my sweet time setting it up and made sure to dial it in as close as possible. I have a machining/metrology background and I'm pretty OCD about this stuff. 

Tables were plenty flat enough, I could barely pass a .002" feeler gage in the middle of my Starrett straight edge hanging corner to corner over each end of each table. Alignment: outfeed table was spot on out of the box. Infeed table needed a slight tweak, but not a lot. I knocked the milling feed lines down a tad by wet sanding with mineral spirits and 800 grit Wet-R-Dry baked up on a slightly larger than sanding block sized piece of granite. Not really necessary, but that OCD got the best of me. For all intents and purposes it was good to go out of the box. 

The fence is pretty stout for what it is and aligns up pretty nice. The blade guard is a pain in the *** but what jointer's isn't? This one is easy to take off to make fence adjustments then put back. That seems to be the easiest way to make sure all is seated well with the fence. I aligned that with a Starrett machinist's square.

After all de-oiling everything and waxing the tables I cut the rough surface of a piece of aromatic cedar closet liner. The other side was very nicely sanded and this little jointer blew it out of the water. Not believing how smooth it was a took a thicker piece of pine glue up from the BORG and ran it through. Same deal. I think that one single pass with a card scraper and you'd be able to do a full french polish on these. It's that smooth. Can't wait the get some maple and oak to work with. Jointed edges are about as nice as jointing with my router with an Incra Wonder Fence. Glue ups should be fantastic.

I was highly satisfied that the noise level isn't bad at all, much less than I was expecting.

If you are planning on 8/4 table top glue ups in wide widths and other large furniture, you just need a bigger heavier machine. For what this little jointer is, it's a home run. It'll weave right into my needs with smaller projects in my space limited garage. Now to save up and buy the planer, I've got cutting boards to make!


----------

